# Recommendation Letter



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm want to apply for a Master Degree Program. I think I have a good chance getting in except for the damn recommendation letters. And they ask me for 3!!

Does anyone here have any experience on this? Can I skip this requirement..or send only 1 recommendation letter?

I'm feeling down because of this...:|


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

cedward said:


> I'm want to apply for a Master Degree Program. I think I have a good chance getting in except for the damn recommendation letters. And they ask me for 3!!
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience on this? Can I skip this requirement..or send only 1 recommendation letter?
> 
> I'm feeling down because of this...:|


Don't let it stop you!

Put together a cover letter, resume/curriculum vitae, and transcript in PDF electronic format and send it to 5-6 professors (and/or industry people if it's a professional master progam) that gave you A's in some class or another. Remind them you got a good grade or even attach an electronic project report.

Tell them you are applying for grad school and need recommendations. If you don't know them well, simply explain that you need this letter to get into grad school and got an A in their class. Aside: It's their frikking job for krist sakes to do this for you even if they don't know you well.

I went to a large 50,000+ student University of Minnesota. I barely knew any of my professors. I coldly sent letters (info packs) in both email and letter format to 6 professors that I didn't know very well asking for recs. I think 4 of them got it done for me.

If they decline and you got an A in their class, just declare them jerks or whatever and move on. I think enough out of 6 are going to be nice enough to get it done for you as it's their job paid by you or the state taxpayers or private industry to help you out.

In very rare cases, they forgo the recs, but it's rare for most major institutions.

Good luck!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

^ That's good advice. Don't skip the requirement and don't even ask the school if you can skip it (it'll make you look bad). I'd do as caveman suggested. Professors get requests like this all the time and it's no big deal to ask them even if you don't know them well.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm in a similar situation, it kept me up for a while the other night. Only one boss I can comfortably ask and one potential former professor to email. 

In a book I was reading that both scared me and gave good advice, well, some good advice was to send the things you want said about you that you think are true to whoever you're asking. Pretty much tell them what you want them to write, specific for program you want to get in to. Makes the job way easier (less annoying) for them. 

cavemanslaststand's advice made me feel a little better even if not for me.. professors get asked all the time for recommendation letters, huh.


----------

